# Crown / Stem won't lock in (vostok amphibia)



## 20131113 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was replacing the dial on my vostok amphibia and i'm a newbie by the way, and anyway when i'm reassembling it i can't get the crown/stem to lock in. it just slides right out now. i know when you remove it you have to depress that button to release it. i've tried holding the button down when reinserting it and not holding the button down when reinserting it but each time it will still slide right out after i unscrew it. i can also hear the watch winding, but when i pull the crown out a little further to adjust the time, the hands don't adjust. any ideas how to fix this? thanks

edit: also just to say the watch is running fine. but the time is wrong and can't adjust it. don't really mind if the stem can slide out, but really need to be able to adjust tthe time with it


----------



## boneyfrog (Aug 23, 2015)

Will the crown lock into place with the movement out of the case? If so pull the crown to the second position with the movement out of the case before depressing the stem release button before trying to recase the movement.


----------



## Michael Maddan (Aug 17, 2010)

20131113...'Don't quote me' (!), but you may have to remove the dial to reset the winding / setting mechanism. Sometimes--with some movements, when the stem is slipped back in--it happens that the mechanism is disturbed,and cannot be put right without taking the poor dial off again...this has happened to me a few times, and it's no fun. Usually, it seems best to pull the stem into the setting position if it's to be removed...this way, there's a good chance that the stem will go back together properly. Some watches are very fussy this way, others don't seem to care...! Michael.


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Hi 20131113 ,

Assuming what boneyfrog has stated is not your problem e.g. you some how have dislodged some of the keyless works use to set the time/date and manual wind and you can install the stem in the movement outside of the case.

THEN

I have this problem all the time with my Vostok: the stem is cut to an exact length and the crown is meant to completely disengage from the stem so you cannot apply any pressure that to seat the stem when the movement is in the case. All you need to do is remove the movement spacer slide the dial and movement over to the crown tube, install the stem/crown and reinstall the spacer.

Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## 20131113 (Nov 13, 2013)

boneyfrog said:


> Will the crown lock into place with the movement out of the case? If so pull the crown to the second position with the movement out of the case before depressing the stem release button before trying to recase the movement.


hey
thank you for the reply. yes it locks into place when the movement is outside the case. i did what you said but when i put it back into the case it still won't lock. it's really weird. do you have any ideas what else i can try at this point? Thank you


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I had this very problem today. In my Amphibia it finally cured itself.
But I have a Komandorskie that has the same problem....


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I am having a similar problem. I was trying to reseat the stem, but it would only go back in when the movement was out of the case.

Now, however, it will only go back into the hands setting position. I cant get it to seat into the winding position at all, even when its out of the case. Any ideas?


----------



## Adicus (Dec 6, 2016)

I fell into the same tar pit.

Thinking that swapping my Vostok Amphibian from a 710 case to a 090 case would be a piece of cake.

All went well until it was time to reseat the crown/stem. 2 hours later, I started googling, and found it is a very common issue with these movements.

I was able to determine that the stem length for the 710 should work for the 090, so wrong stem length, crossed off - anyone know any differently, please do speak up.

Also, I have repeatedly been able to reseat the stem into the movement successfully, time and time again, if the movement is outside of the case.

After doing so, I have tried all suggestions I could find - set the hands to noon, pull the stem out to the time setting position before depressing the release button. Time and time again, I could only reseat outside the case. I have gotten it in to the point where I could wind, but never clicked in and caught while in the case.

I even put the movement back into the original case - same issue.

I have removed 2 screws that hold the plastic movement spacer, but honestly, maneuvering the movement after doing so is not that easy and at least with the spacer I have, you can not simply remove it and put it back in, unless there is some trick I am not aware of.

Please, any additional suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Adicus (Dec 6, 2016)

Adicus said:


> I fell into the same tar pit.
> 
> Thinking that swapping my Vostok Amphibian from a 710 case to a 090 case would be a piece of cake.
> 
> ...


Ok, apparently I was wrong on the cases - the 09 and 71 use different stems.

I assumed (wrongly) that when AM-DIVER sent me the replacement case (they had sent my order with both watches in 710 cases, and one was supposed to be in a 090 case) that they sent me everything I would need to swap the movements.

I have emailed them. I guess for now, I will focus on reseating the movement back into the 710 case, "for practice".

Frustrating, but also how you learn about the little "gotchas" in life.

Good Luck to everyone who is having this same struggle.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Adicus said:


> I fell into the same tar pit.
> 
> Thinking that swapping my Vostok Amphibian from a 710 case to a 090 case would be a piece of cake.
> 
> ...


Yes well we all get burnt from time to time. 
I found that if the stem is removed when in the set position and is reinserted with the movement in the case, the stem did reseat when I grabbed the stem inside the case with a pair of tweezers and applied pressure to move the stem towards the centre i.e. inwards.
I don't remember exactly but I think I also had the crown screwed in fully so the stem could move as far as possible.

HTH


----------



## Adicus (Dec 6, 2016)

1afc said:


> Yes well we all get burnt from time to time.
> I found that if the stem is removed when in the set position and is reinserted with the movement in the case, the stem did reseat when I grabbed the stem inside the case with a pair of tweezers and applied pressure to move the stem towards the centre i.e. inwards.
> I don't remember exactly but I think I also had the crown screwed in fully so the stem could move as far as possible.
> 
> HTH


Turns out that 09 and 71 cases use different length stems. Using all the info I got, exactly as you said above, I was able to put it all back together in the original case until I get the correct stem, and most likely the correct movement holder too.

Thanks for your response!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowedSun (Mar 30, 2017)

solex said:


> All you need to do is remove the movement spacer slide the dial and movement over to the crown tube, install the stem/crown and reinstall the spacer.


I also could not get my crown to reseat, and subsequently found this thread.

I didn't remove the spacer or anything fancy. I just pushed the movement towards the crown as I pushed the crown in; this kept the movement from moving away, allowing the key to catch. Otherwise the movement pushed away as I pushed the crown in and could not engage fully. Thanks for the help!


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Here is a related problem. This 060 case would and does look great with the machined crown in the foreground the only problem si the winding stem is too short. When you put it in the watch stops periodically ....but runs great with the less attractive stock crown and winding stem. 

This is not the first problem i have had with these machined crowns, has anyone else had any problems with them ? 

Should I just stick with the stock crown or constant Meranom ?


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

milligan said:


> . . .This 060 case would and does look great with the machined crown in the foreground . . . .


No.

It's just ruskie junk.

Your movements are mounted to soft (sloppy, fitless) and the stem/crown fitup requires micro adjustment.


----------



## Stuey63 (Sep 25, 2017)

Aren't the machined crowns solid without the wobbly clutch? If so, I suggest it might be that this arrangement doesn't give the stem movement required to disengage in some cases.


----------



## fixer29 (May 25, 2015)

milligan said:


> Here is a related problem. This 060 case would and does look great with the machined crown in the foreground the only problem si the winding stem is too short. When you put it in the watch stops periodically ....but runs great with the less attractive stock crown and winding stem.
> 
> This is not the first problem i have had with these machined crowns, has anyone else had any problems with them ?
> 
> Should I just stick with the stock crown or constant Meranom ?


The stem and crown come in three different lengths, and you need to get the right one to match the size of the case you have. From your picture that case doesn't look like a 060, it looks more like a 120 possibly? So maybe confirm what case number you have to make sure you haven't ordered the wrong size. Then the other thing to do is check the length of the stem compared to the original one


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

fixer29 said:


> The stem and crown come in three different . . . .


Multiple members have previously posted detailed step by step tutorials in fitting stems to cases and crowns.

These instructions apply to russian watches as well.

This is the watchmaking forum.

Stems of virtually any length can be adapted to longer or shorter applications.

The quality of the springs in these crowns and the lack of rigidity in the mounting of these movements requires a very precise stem fitting that these replacement stems or even the original stems consistently fail to attain.

Every stem installation should be checked for full functionality and adjusted to optimize it.

No matter how much you and others may wish - as demonstrated by the lack of detail in your proposed courses of action - the installation of off the shelf, specified components often fails to cure this issue as well as other common, simple mechanical issues.


----------



## fixer29 (May 25, 2015)

pithy said:


> Multiple members have previously posted detailed step by step tutorials in fitting stems to cases and crowns.
> 
> These instructions apply to russian watches as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, normally you adjust the stem to the size you want, but Amphibia are different. You can't separate the stem and crown on these, it's the weird wobbly crown they use that is press fit together rather than screwed on so you can't get them apart again without damaging something. If you go to Meranom.com they don't supply the stem separately, the crown and stem are sold as a single part and you just have to order the one that matches the case number.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

fixer29 said:


> . . . but Amphibia are different. . . . .


No.

Cut the stem off and thread it.

Utilize an extender if necessary.

If you want a screw down system cut the tube out and install a proper tube/case set and fit the stem.

If you want to use the original crown remove the stem and tap it (with bushing if necessary).

Watchmaking.


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes you are right its a 120 case but the same crown/ stem as the 060. Pithy that sounds like too much work. Stuey and Fixer Meranom said they would send replacement crowns (same problem with ministry case crown) with my next order but even that seems like too much work. Stems too long, stem too short, not enough play in the crown, threads on the crown wrong .....who knows. 


My first order of crowns all fit perfect and looked great. Unfortunately I don’t need to order anything from meranom right now. However I might order one of those ORCA casebacks just to have one final shot with the crowns.


----------



## bbqribsmonster (Dec 3, 2018)

milligan said:


> Here is a related problem. This 060 case would and does look great with the machined crown in the foreground the only problem si the winding stem is too short. When you put it in the watch stops periodically ....but runs great with the less attractive stock crown and winding stem.
> 
> This is not the first problem i have had with these machined crowns, has anyone else had any problems with them ?
> 
> Should I just stick with the stock crown or constant Meranom ?


I have a similar problem (Amphibia change crown now stoping at noon.) have you ever found a solution?

The only difference is that the watch stop around noon (two hour window between 11:30 and 1:30)

Thanks.


----------



## BESM-6 (Jan 19, 2020)

Amphibias have different stem/crowns for the different cases, you cannot swap the crown between the cases without check if they're compatible first. The cases usually when you buy one new come with the matching crown.

The original crowns and stems with the clutch, all in stainless steel (since 2018) are cheap and usually the compatibility is named in the AD stores. I think the compatibility is as this:

The crown found in the 090 case is compatible with cases 090, 100 and 110.
The crown found in the 710 case is compatible with 710, 420, and 960 "Neptune" cases.
The crown found in the 150 case is compatible with 150,160, 170 and 670 cases.
The crown found in the 060 case is only compatible with 060 and 120 cases.
I have no idea about the compatibility between the vintage cases (like 320, 470, 937, etc.)


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

solex said:


> I have this problem all the time with my Vostok: the stem is cut to an exact length and the crown is meant to completely disengage from the stem so you cannot apply any pressure that to seat the stem when the movement is in the case. All you need to do is remove the movement spacer slide the dial and movement over to the crown tube, install the stem/crown and reinstall the spacer.


Old post, but this saved my day. First time modder here, everything went better than expected until I couldn't lock the crown in. Trick was inserting the crown before installing the movement holder. Had to redo some stuff, but bam, done. Great advice, thank you!


----------



## Turbovdo (Aug 22, 2020)

boneyfrog said:


> Will the crown lock into place with the movement out of the case? If so pull the crown to the second position with the movement out of the case before depressing the stem release button before trying to recase the movement.


 THANK YOU, I did exactly what you suggested and it worked. I'm not sure why this works as I'a a newbie newbie


----------

